# Jim Woodruff Dam



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

We're catching a few out here right now. Nothing special just some decent blues and 1 channel. All have been caught on LIVE bream. Got some fresh netted gizzard shad that they ain't touching...weird. Total of 4 right now. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That's a whole lots of tacos there! Nice catch guys.

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice..


----------

